# Reading > Who Said That? >  Emo Philips

## seeker

Anyone here enjoy this crazy guys quotes?

"Is anyone here telekinetic? Raise my hand."

"Probably the toughest time in anyone's life is when you have to murder a loved one because they're the devil."

"I was at a bar nursing a beer. My nipple was getting quite soggy." 

"I love to go down to the schoolyard and watch all the little children jump up and down and run around yelling and screaming. They don't know I'm only using blanks." 

"When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bicycle. Then I realised that the Lord doesn't work that way so I stole one and asked Him to forgive me."

"You don't appreciate a lot of stuff in school until you get older. Little things like being spanked every day by a middle aged woman: Stuff you pay good money for in later life." 


hehe yeah I have a lttle mean streak in me. Anyone else?

----------

